# Nonclassicl @ the Macbeth - Woodwind special



## nonclassical

*NONCLASSICAL* @ the MacBeth - Woodwind Special
Featuring Rarescale
with support from the Tritronics
Two of London's most exciting contemporary woodwind trios make their MacBeth Debut.
Expect newly composed works that combine both the virtuosity of these musicians with fresh electronics:
sounds from flutes, bass clarinets, and oboes that will blow you away.
Hosted by resident DJ/Composer
Gabriel Prokofiev.

*Wednesday 3rd June 2009
The MacBeth
70 Hoxton Street
London
8.30pm-1am
£5/4*

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=76908202435http://www.nonclassical.co.uk/
http://www.myspace.com/nonclassicalmusichttp://uk.youtube.com/user/nonclassicalrecords

*Rarescale*

"If you are thinking of dipping a toe into the sea of contemporary music, this is a great place to start. Look out for more concerts by Carla Rees and rarescale."
Alex Davidson, Pan, The Journal of the British Flute Society, September 2005

"…rising stars…" Edinburgh Festival Fringe August 2003
Rarescale*was formed in July 2003 to promote the alto flute and its repertoire. The group performs regularly in the UK and USA and has international links with several composers. UK performances have included the*Premiere Series*in London, recitals in Birmingham, Leeds, Manchester and Sheffield and appearances at the British Flute Society's 5th International Convention, Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival, Dartington International Summer School, Edinburgh Festival and at the*UK Microfest 1*Festival of Microtonal music.

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/rarescale/
*Tritronics**was formed in 2005 whilst all three members were studying at Trinity College of Music, London. Taking inspiration from Dr Paul Goodey, Head of Wind at TCM, they decided to focus on contemporary music with electronics, with a view to bringing new pieces to the repertoire of the wind trio. To date they have commissioned many works by emerging composers such as Daniel Potter and Cimeon Ellerton as well as regularly performing works by many other more established living composers. Tritronics are also founder members of the London Breakbeat Orchestra, who are breaking into the classical crossover scene in an explosive way, with performances at many of London's top clubs and recordings at Maida Vale Studios for BBC Radio 1.
*
Their programme will include works by Michael Oliva, Cimeon Ellerton, and Daniel Potter.

*nonclassical* @ the macbeth gratefully acknowledges financial support from the PRS Foundation.

*Nonclassical* is also a record label that is exploring new avenues in music, but with a classical emphasis.

They have released alternative classical groups like the Elysian Quartet or Hertiage Orchestra playing new compositions 
and remixes by the likes of Hot Chip, Vex'd, Thom Yorke, Simon Tong (ex Verve, GBAQ),

Out now on CD, vinyl & download:

next releases: DJ Yoda & The Heritage Orchestra "Concerto for Turntables by G Prokofiev"
(Summer 2009).
GéNIA "Piano book no1 by G Prokofiev" (Summer 2009)


----------

